# Cuthbert Sidenham on the external administration of the covenant of grace



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 21, 2019)

The Apostle [Paul] holds forth, that persons may be under the outward administrations of the Covenant, and yet not get the efficacy of it; [Romans 9] v.6. They are not all Israel that are of Israel; the Covenant was made with Abraham and his seed, all that were of him: and yet all were not Israel, that is, partakers of the inward life and efficacy of the Covenant; ...

For more, see Cuthbert Sidenham on the external administration of the covenant of grace.


----------

